# Holzfforma G666 & G372?



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 22, 2018)

I noticed an advertisement for a Holzfforma G666 and a G372 chainsaws on the Huztl website. My guess is that the G666 & G372 might be assembled saws similar to the companies 070 offering. 

What do you make of this? I assume the “G372” is a husky 372 copy?
What about the “G666”?


----------



## Axotopia (Aug 22, 2018)

666 looks like a MS660 in the devilish blue.


----------



## Ozhoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Only replacement parts can be sold using Stihl colors so you're going to see more of these completed saws in a rainbow of colors.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 22, 2018)

That makes sense.


----------



## Spring1898 (Aug 27, 2018)

Looks like the G372 is actually a 365 copy, advertised as only 65cc.
But for only $233 shipped, it is only a couple $$ more expensive than buying a disassembled kit.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Aug 27, 2018)

In Canadian dollars regular price works out to $325 for the parts kit (including $109 for shipping) and $354 for the complete saw shipped for the husky 365. I really enjoy building the parts kits and subbing some OEM parts into the mix as I put things together. That said with the sales that occur frequently the complete saw could be an attractive alternative. I wonder what the 1 year warranty on the complete saw is good for? Probably not much.


----------



## cedar rat (Aug 27, 2018)

I was waiting to see these saws prices, not too bad in my humble opinion. But the 40% off on the assembled 070 sounded so good I bought one. The 666 comes with the wrap handle bar which is a nice plus, to bad they did not use the big bore P&C. 

A little disappointed they're 372 is really only a 365, the P&C can always be upgraded though.


----------



## Dph1256 (Aug 28, 2018)

I have been watching this I kinda want a big saw for the two times a year I cut a 4 or five foot log. Which is better the 666 or the 070?


----------



## cedar rat (Aug 28, 2018)

In my opinion the 92cc 666 is a better firewood saw. it's lighter and has higher rpms, The 070 is good for milling because it has high torque. The 070 (105cc) can have a 090 P&C mounted to it for a 150cc saw.


----------



## Czed (Aug 28, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> I was waiting to see these saws prices, not too bad in my humble opinion. But the 40% off on the assembled 070 sounded so good I bought one. The 666 comes with the wrap handle bar which is a nice plus, to bad they did not use the big bore P&C.
> 
> A little disappointed they're 372 is really only a 365, the P&C can always be upgraded though.


It's odd they are not 372s
a huztl short block i bought had a 372 big bore and a couple of my friends 
Built huztl kits
That came with 372 50mm cylinders


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 16, 2018)

I bought the g666. I was thinking screw it because I always have to rebuild my stihl so its a question of when not if it gets taken apart, and has a 1 year warranty. Oem stihl parts are available for an upgrade path which is cool. I fired it up but have not even run a tank yet. I bought a couple of their biggest bars and chains figuring they would be soft or something but would do for homeowner duty until I got around to something stiffer. The chains look good though. I hope the top end alignment is good enough to keep weird pressures off the shaft bearings. It feels pretty smooth but it will get dirty tomorrow so we will see.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 16, 2018)

Full of fuel, oil, and the holzfforma 28" blade. Not a light machine.


----------



## ENV (Sep 17, 2018)

Firewood Bandit said:


> In Canadian dollars regular price works out to $325 for the parts kit (including $109 for shipping) and $354 for the complete saw shipped for the husky 365. I really enjoy building the parts kits and subbing some OEM parts into the mix as I put things together. That said with the sales that occur frequently the complete saw could be an attractive alternative. I wonder what the 1 year warranty on the complete saw is good for? Probably not much.



Really interested in getting the husky 365 assembled and the free shipping is really attractive.
When they delivered parts kits or complete saws what was the border duty situation? Did you get charged duty?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Sep 17, 2018)

Trickyputt said:


> Full of fuel, oil, and the holzfforma 28" blade. Not a light machine.View attachment 675296


Like your post, but say bar not blade!


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 17, 2018)

Duce said:


> Like your post, but say bar not blade!


I thought homeowners were exempt from that!


No duties just a delay on the tracking chart.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 17, 2018)

Oooo..I used a pile of pine to softly get it hot but not hammer on it. Sort of a curing in run because I have no expectations of quality and dont really know what else to do with it except run it up gently. I do appreciate the weight when the "BAR" is fully sunk into wood. It has a nice tone when cutting above 12k rpm. Pine did not load the motor. I had run the carb settings back and then reset 1 turn because wherever it came from may not have air as dense as we have here in Bama. Suprisingly it was a lucky setting, but I won't even set the machines around here for winter for a while because it is late Sept and we are still 90+f. Did not find a lot of oil on the chain up top but it is showing on the bottom. She is a overnight leaker too but not bad. I hope it gets worse. 


Thats better..



I am interested in this saw. Perhaps it will hold up to my use. Toward that end I sprayed the bar and chain with machine gun oil and also put some in the gas and the oiler tank. I doubt the bearings are a quality I would normally expect, but some clp (breakfree) is not gonna hurt a break in period or the lifespan of shitty bearings.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 18, 2018)

Guess what is on sale? At least temporarily. I think they run specials from time to time. I paid 289.


----------



## WolfMann (Sep 18, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> In my opinion the 92cc 666 is a better firewood saw. it's lighter and has higher rpms, The 070 is good for milling because it has high torque. The 070 (105cc) can have a 090 P&C mounted to it for a 150cc saw.



Thought 090 was in the 137cc range?


----------



## cedar rat (Sep 18, 2018)

WolfMann said:


> Thought 090 was in the 137cc range?



Oops my bad, you're correct, the 090 is a 137cc saw.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 18, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> Oops my bad, you're correct, the 090 is a 137cc saw.


I see you list some hutzl saws on your sig line. Did you kit build them? How are they doing?


----------



## WolfMann (Sep 18, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> Oops my bad, you're correct, the 090 is a 137cc saw.



All good man, that's still a great tip about the 090 cylinder on the 070.


----------



## cedar rat (Sep 18, 2018)

Trickyputt said:


> I see you list some hutzl saws on your sig line. Did you kit build them? How are they doing?


The saws listed were all kit built, so far they seem to be great at cutting, very impressed with the Huztl ms660 and the 372 clones. The 070 / 090 was missing an important washer for the governor, a 20 cent part at the local hardware. Fixed that, now I want the 090 six shoe clutch, always wanting more, lol's.
We also bought a pre-built 070, it is running good right out of the box. I do wonder, if Huztl builders clean up the cylinders before assembling?


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 18, 2018)

cedar rat said:


> The saws listed were all kit built, so far they seem to be great at cutting, very impressed with the Huztl ms660 and the 372 clones. The 070 / 090 was missing an important washer for the governor, a 20 cent part at the local hardware. Fixed that, now I want the 090 six shoe clutch, always wanting more, lol's.
> We also bought a pre-built 070, it is running good right out of the box. I do wonder, if Huztl builders clean up the cylinders before assembling?


I doubt they are blueprinted. But really the percentage increases re working loads re performance are lost on me at a point where the machine life suffers, given that durability is still suspect on that lineup. Ya fun but I have enough to do without another teardown.


----------



## cedar rat (Sep 18, 2018)

Trickyputt said:


> I doubt they are blueprinted. But really the percentage increases re working loads re performance are lost on me at a point where the machine life suffers, given that durability is still suspect on that lineup. Ya fun but I have enough to do without another teardown.



Out of the kits we've done, I've found only one cylinder that did not need a little clean up, a ms250 kit. One of the other kits had a bad port with some really sharp rough edges, it took quite a lot of sanding with 400 grit to round edges, to get a wee bit of bevel and smooth off some bumps that hung down from the top of the port. I would not have wanted to run it the way it came out of the box. I bought a couple new dremels after doing that cylinder.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 18, 2018)

Oil flow would be my main concern. I remember a variety of high test auto motors that once the oil flow ports were cleaned up made fine racing engines, but for an untouched daily driver were a fail.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm seriously thinking about grabbing the 070 and putting a 090 jug on it. I need a big cc saw to fill (well, don't really need) and planned on playing with it anyway.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 19, 2018)

You better build it. It does not seem like a 29 percent increase but divide the smaller number into the larger and then think about some asian guy trying to get away with the minimum strength of lower end necessary to handle the 070.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Sep 20, 2018)

Trickyputt said:


> You better build it. It does not seem like a 29 percent increase but divide the smaller number into the larger and then think about some asian guy trying to get away with the minimum strength of lower end necessary to handle the 070.


The thought has crossed my mind. Though I doubt they are using a crank specific to this saw. I'm pretty sure they were already selling a crank part to cover both 070 and 090 saws. Also, I think (not positive) the crank in my 288xp is from them, because I couldn't find a Husky crank when I had it apart. I've got a gasket delete, longer decomp to further take up combustion space, corrected ports, 75% larger muffler port and mods to in intake manifold. That thing screams and the crank is still living after much use.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 22, 2018)

My compliments on your obvious engineering skills. I am the guy that misses something and turns motor internals into glitter. I always use a spark arrestor for that risk.


----------



## Trickyputt (Sep 30, 2018)

Well the G666 has ZERO anti vibration like the ms660. The handle is directly connected to the case. Not the same case as the MS660, though they say parts will fit.


----------



## sleepingintrees (Jun 15, 2020)

Started using Husky 25 years ago switched to Stihl (easier to get parts when working out and about) - have been happy with Stihl for the last 15-18 years I am not gonna substitute a cheap china made saws on my jobsite just to work out the bugs for their poor quality............ The throw away mentality that has taken the market place for the last several decades- refuses to see the value in buying something once and maintaining a quality item- hopefully that will change !

If you are doing real work no one has time for this non sense.

Furniture industry same way run to Ikea and get some particle board furniture to disenagrate over the first move or two...... Hardwood furniture will last for lifetimes if taken care of properly!!!!

Their ad's for this saw are misleading with the whole 3rd generation bit and then come to find out company is Chinese not even gonna take the time to try and find out the history of Holzfforma


----------

